# How to replicate this Pool Deck Flooring texture



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

Okay.... it looks like a skip trowel but I have no clue how they make it with the
underside (parts that look like like rough texture under the flatter peaks).

Product used is for resurfacing/patching, etc is H&C Dura-Top.

Here's what I'm attempting to replicate:


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

The Rough stuff looks like Salt. Typically you finish concrete and throw salt out into the concrete to create that rough texture. 

The only thing I can't figure out is the straight lines bit. They didn't use a stencil or stamp. So I am at a loss too.


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

lol, that part I got easily just doing a fan pattern skip trowel with the pool float, but I didn't get the other part =)


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

You know what they say: "Two half wits don't make a whole wit."


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like junk.

Sell them on a broom finish. Probably you closest bet. Salt finish looks more pitted, this looks like corn rows. Maybe a rake/broom finish? Hard to get a 3d of what it looks like.

Good luck to yah.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Looks like a plastic garden rake.


----------



## AKAPainting (Jun 10, 2017)

ended up running a smooth coat over the area I was working on and then some spanish lace knocked down.... looks way better!


----------

